# The German Railroad Gun on my D-Day layout



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

As requested, here is the railroad gun. It is modelled off an actual photo, also shown. Since the guns completion i have had a few visitors from our local German social club, and low and behold one of the members was in the Hitler Youth during the war and actually dug the gun in as it is in the ww2 pic. it brought tears to his eyes. the gun was just south of Calais on the French coast, closest to Britain. before that it was at Strassbourg in southern Germany, where it was used against the french at the start of the war. after firing 6 rounds it was shut down as the local townsfolk complained that it broke all the windows in their shops.

anyway thats the story of the gun which in modelling history began life as a lima model and then kitbashed.

regards bob.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice work:thumbsup: Nice subtle weathering.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks. bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful work---I'm impressed! Did you scratch-build, or was that a kit?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Fabulous recreation of history. It's quite amazing to see the old photo of the real gun side-by-side with the pic of your recreation. Wonderful craftsmanship.

(I've embedded the images below, to make it a bit easier for others to see.)

Thanks very much for sharing,

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with Reck....unit looks fantastic just thought maybe that it's a Roco unit never would have guessed Lima. I have an AHM Big Bertha Rail Gun but the carriage is totally different and looks toyish compared to yours. Oh by the way Bob did you ever think about hanging some 1/72 aircraft at different altitudes over your layout instead of painting into the backdrop, just an observation. It is a very impressive endeavor you have taken....best way to describe is OUTSTANDING!:thumbsup:


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi guys, I do have lots of aircraft on the layout, but they are a bit hard to incorporate into the photos. I will endeavour to this in part 3 of my D-Day layout. and the gun really is a lima. regards bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bakkers2005 said:


> As requested, here is the railroad gun. It is modelled off an actual photo, also shown. Since the guns completion i have had a few visitors from our local German social club, and low and behold one of the members was in the Hitler Youth during the war and actually dug the gun in as it is in the ww2 pic. it brought tears to his eyes. the gun was just south of Calais on the French coast, closest to Britain. before that it was at Strassbourg in southern Germany, where it was used against the french at the start of the war. after firing 6 rounds it was shut down as the local townsfolk complained that it broke all the windows in their shops.
> 
> anyway thats the story of the gun which in modelling history began life as a lima model and then kitbashed.
> 
> regards bob.


Nice....very nice.
I remember asking but never saw this till now.
Excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Wonderful! Railroad guns are great weapons from that era, and yours is modelled perfectly! Well done!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MattyVoodoo said:


> Wonderful! Railroad guns are great weapons from that era, and yours is modelled perfectly! Well done!



Did you check out his other posts?

Part 1

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5185

Part 2

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5363


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SR KARALIS said:


> Fantastic!!


I wonder how he is doing? He has not been here for a while.
This is what happened to his layout, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6440

SR go here and check out some of his other threads, more pictures of what he had before the storm hit.
Check it out, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=898863
Indeed great modeling. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

